# Diy ice cleats



## hailtothethief

Havent come across any ice cleats big enough to fit my size 15 much boots. Got tired of my feet being cold So i ventures out to the local home depot to pick up some bungies and some 3/16 chain. Look forward to trying them out. 10 foot of chain was 7 bucks and the bungies were 4 bucks.


----------



## s.a.m

Looks like a heck of an idea! Great job!


----------



## kingfisher72

Hey, now that is slick!! Hope they work well for you.


----------



## Pooch

This works well also. Screw in a few hex head screws for gutters.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Pooch said:


> This works well also. Screw in a few hex head screws for gutters.
> View attachment 254383


Yep. Did that 3 yrs ago. Have replaced maybe 2-3 "fall outs" but haven't slipped once.


----------



## hailtothethief

I paid 100 bucks for my muck boots. I dont have the balls to put screws in the bottom of them.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Buy another pair for "good" then. You ain't spending money? You ain't fishing! Just kidding. I understand that completely. It's whatever works for you. I bought a mid range Pac boot,army ecws socks and some screws. My tootsies are always warm.


----------



## Pooch

The screws are very small and barley go into the soles. Unless your soles are only a quarter inch thick, they won't hurt them.


----------



## hailtothethief

My heel came loose in the deep snow. I switched it to an x pattern. Held up well on my walk through the snow tonight. Test them on pyma this weekend.


----------



## hailtothethief

They were good on pyma ice. That guy who fell on his ass wasnt me.

Also they caught fish


----------



## hailtothethief

Found a pair of cleats that will fit my size 15 boot. Stabilicer maxx. Its a screw kind. Supposed to hold up better than chains on slanted ice. 

I’ll report back if they catch fish lol


----------



## Eyegagger

We used to put those type of hex head screws in Every other tread on the rear tires of our quads and one on every Center tread on our front tires for our trips to Erie because we did not have money to buy four wheel drive quads. They actually worked exceptionally well and I think I reused the same ones for years until you could hardly get a grip on them with a 5/16 socket anymore. They could help you pull a hell of a 5th gear pinned power wheelie as well when the fishing was slow, not that I ever did that kind of stuff or anything ....


----------

